# pill bottles



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

the clear amber pill bottles that you get at the pharmacy make good containers for small screws, nuts, allen wrenches, etc but the problem has been getting the label off so you can see the contents. Removing the label was always a pain and then you had to use goo-gone.

I came up with an idea, tried it and it works. I fill the bottle with water, put into the microwave on high for 20 seconds. Apparently the heat softens the label glue because the label comes off easily.

.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Turn them upside down and they make nice "shower caps" to protect your signals from the ravages of nature and watering.


----------



## Schlosser (Jan 2, 2008)

My scheme to get the gooey adhesive off plastic bottles, once the original paper label has been removed, is to use a strip of masking tape or duct tape. Use one of the better tapes, one that is water resistant. It takes several iterations (using the same piece of masking tape) of sticking it on and pulling it off. Usually about 2/3rds comes off on the first application, and eventually it all comes off. No mess, no solvents, nothing but good ol' masking tape (Ace Hardware is my favorite, a brand made by Manco).

Art


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Warm the labels with a hair dryer or heat gun and the labels will peel right off.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Varsol is cheaper and works as well as Goo Gone.
Dennis


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

11.3 OZ coffee cans are good for things....So are Coffeem Mate plastic jars...The labels are easier to get off. Asprin bottles. For a long time I bought my cofee in the small containers because it stayed fresher.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Most tape and label adhesive is oil soluable. WD-40, train oil, or even smoke fluid dissolves it.


----------



## post oak and otter lake (Dec 27, 2007)

Walgreens labels are very easy to remove now without any chemicals. 

I used to paint the lids to make it easier to tell what was in them. Orange for electrical; silver or gray for screws, nuts, etc; green for scenery items; box car red for rolling stock parts; beige for people [ was modeling N scale] 

Roger 
POOL RR


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Another container I use is Jelly Jars. I screw the lid to the ceiling then the body can easly be screwed into its lid. Makes it easy to see whats in it and easy to get down. One could use this method for any container with a screw on lid.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

John, The only issue I have with the "jelly jar" method was in my wifes Grandfather's garage where they had not been moved in years. When I was trying to repair somehting for Grandma. The jars had rusted shut and I had to break them to get the contents out. 

I am finding that pill bottles have replaced film canisters for small parts storage. 

Chas


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

"I am finding that pill bottles have replaced film canisters for small parts storage." 

Before the collapse of film, that would have been a sign of aging! lol 

A shot of WD-40 or such to the jelly jar's lid should prevent rust lock. 

John


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Another container I use 
I find small round margarine containers extremely useful for active project parts - not too deep, and the lids can be used simultaneously for screws, etc.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't reach the ceiling


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Torby on 17 May 2010 03:40 PM 
Can't reach the ceiling











Ask Santa Claus for a pair of Dry Wall stilts.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd also note that recently my pharmacy has switched from the amber color to a dark blue plastic. It is a sign of aging simply that I need to be on "maintenance medication" at all... 

Chas


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

I am a big fan of Altoids tins, especially in the bag of stuff I keep for running live steam -- A big, square hinged tin for gas fillers, a long skinny one for odd screws, round ones for link and pins (general), link and pins (Accucraft), spare filler valves and jets, etc.

They are durable, compact, and the lids fit tightly. Also, they come in lots of colors, although I can't remember what goes with what, so I use the label maker.

But, as the home surgery kit says "Suture self"

Regards, Mike


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I use those flavored coffee cans (cappicino, etc) that are red and white stripped. They're metal, about 2.5 inches wide and tall and 6 inches long. Unfortunately the top plastic lids are milky so I'm always opening the cans to see what's inside; I may just tape a part to the top or else label it


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I use a pill bottle for a gunk bottle to hold the used oil/water I suck out of my lubricator at the end of each run. Beats squirting it on the ground.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

the cure for using "non see through" containers....take a digital photo of the contents and glue it to the container...

works well on car carrying containers (if you store the same cars)(or take a new photo is you change cars

.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By SE18 on 18 May 2010 10:26 AM 
I use those flavored coffee cans (cappicino, etc) that are red and white stripped. They're metal, about 2.5 inches wide and tall and 6 inches long. Unfortunately the top plastic lids are milky so I'm always opening the cans to see what's inside; I may just tape a part to the top or else label it 

I use avery file folder or returnaddress lables to stick to my bins, jars, and plastic containers.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I put electronics projects in altoid tins. My favorite enclosure.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought a 5 pound bag of #9 shot (for reloading shotgun shells). I poured some into empty Tic-Tac containers and then re-sewed the bag. I use them and the bag for holding wet glued parts in place (the bag works really great). The Tic-Tac boxes are good for small parts also (the ones without the shot inside!!!!) 

I was told that the glue will attach to them..............not if you use waxed paper between the glue and weight. 

.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bill4373 on 07 Jun 2010 07:59 AM 

I bought a 5 pound bag of #9 shot (for reloading shotgun shells). I poured some into empty Tic-Tac containers and then re-sewed the bag. I use them and the bag for holding wet glued parts in place (the bag works really great). The Tic-Tac boxes are good for small parts also (the ones without the shot inside!!!!) 

I was told that the glue will attach to them..............not if you use waxed paper between the glue and weight. 

. 

NO! BAD IDEA! What happens if a child finds your Tic-Tacs (tm) container full LEAD shot and decides to try some "CANDY"?

I know a boy that drank gasoline from a Coke (tm) bottle that his dad was just going to use for a minute and then pour out. Lead shot looks too much like the candy in a Tic-Tac box to put in the used containers. Adults may recognize the difference in color or weight, but a child probably would not.

Sorry to jump on you about this, but I HAVE to say something.


----------

